# Oh no! I think my puppy is ill



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

My nine week old puppy is suddenly shedding profusely. I also noticed some white sand grains on his fur. He was treated for fleas etc a week ago so I'm surprised. I did start him on NI which he loves it maybe he's reacting to it? 

Just called the vet. Will take him in the evening. Hope he's OK.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hope the vet sorts him out this evening. I doubt very much that he is reacting to the NI - I think it would be unusual to be sensitive to the natural ingredients. Maybe mites??? Hope it's sorted soon.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear Denee. I hope he is ok, let us know how you get on. x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Dee123 said:


> Just called the vet. Will take him in the evening. Hope he's OK.


Hope he's ok. What did the vet say?


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Vet thinks he picked up a bug also dandruff! She also gave panacur. He had advocate a week ago but apparently it doesn't kill all worms..


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad to hear it is nothing serious.  Here's hoping he makes a quick recovery! x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

hope he gets better quickly


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's to a speedy recovery x


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Just one thing. Our puppy reacted to the Advocate. The first vet we saw denied this was possible, however when we saw the head vet at the practice he seemed to think reaction to Advocate was a distinct possibility. Deefer did not shed but he was a very unhappy boy. We have since swapped to Frontline with no problems. Hope you pup is better soon. 

Sue


----------

